# Will waxing my board ruin an iron?



## jon2468321 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeh, just wondering what will happen to an iron if I use it to wax a snowboard. I'm in college and my hall has an iron so I'm really just wondering if it would be okay to use it or should I just invest in a cheap iron? Thanks guys.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jon2468321 said:


> Yeh, just wondering what will happen to an iron if I use it to wax a snowboard. I'm in college and my hall has an iron so I'm really just wondering if it would be okay to use it or should I just invest in a cheap iron? Thanks guys.


If will make the iron unusable for ironing clothes (unless people like snowboard wax all over their clothes) unless you cover it with foil and be careful not to tear the foil. Considering it's a communal iron I wouldn't risk screwing over all of your hallmates.

You can buy an old iron for like a few dollars at a thift store (I got mine for $1 at a dollar store).


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Ruin it, no. But you probably wouldn't want to use it on your clothes again. Although I suppose that you can just let it sit with it on the highest temp and let all the wax burn off.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would invest in a cheap iron.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Your almost sure to ruin the iron for clothes ironing purposes if its one with holes for steam. If there are no holes for the wax to get stuck in, it's "more cleanable." That said, i agree with the others... just get a dedicated iron at a garage sale or thrift shop.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought my iron for $1 at the salvy, you can too


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

You could potentially get all the wax off the iron again but it'd be so much work as to not be worth it. Just buy a cheapo. Even a waxing iron is like $20-30 which isn't that much.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I wouldn't risk ruining other peoples clothes. Just buy a cheap iron from walmart.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

New irons are $7+ at Walmart. I use one of those. Just eat ramen instead of a Burger King value meal one day next week.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

A < $10 wal-mart iron works 10x better than the cheap waxing irons that sell for $20 or so.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

C.B. said:


> I bought my iron for $1 at the salvy, you can too



that's what i do.. replace it every few yrs with another $3 iron form the thrifty..

DO NOT USE MOM's GOOD IRON!! she will be pissed..


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

jon2468321 said:


> Yeh, just wondering what will happen to an iron if I use it to wax a snowboard. I'm in college and my hall has an iron so I'm really just wondering if it would be okay to use it or should I just invest in a cheap iron? Thanks guys.


Ok.... What do you think will happen to it?

You could put aluminium (pron. Al-you-min-ee-yum, which the the proper way to pronounce it) foil on the base of the iron and up the sides to act as a protector, and make sure that you are careful that it doesn't get wax on it. Do that if you only intend to wax the board once and can't be assed buying a iron. Make sure you are damned careful...double layer the foil etc so that none of the wax gets on the iron.

If you're going to be waxing alot - use your idea of getting a cheap iron from walmart or kmart or whatever you have there.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

*Wax with the Gooch*

Make sure you're using the most excellent of all snowboard waxes, Choad Cheese snowboard wax. It's inexpensive, has righteously awesome aromas, handcrafted and locally sourced from the Gooch. 

Choad Cheese make you appear to be awesome!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Mouse over the name GnarlyCharlie....left click, select "find all posts by GnarlyCharlie....


Hey whadddya know, 5 posts all saying how much choad cheese is a great wax, or a great substitute for a pool ball, when you're using a pool ball mask just like those gentlemen in the Pulp Fiction Movie.

Your product looks like one of the members from an electric six video clip. Both have the same undertones I suspect.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Mouse over the name GnarlyCharlie....left click, select "find all posts by GnarlyCharlie....
> 
> 
> Hey whadddya know, 5 posts all saying how much choad cheese is a great wax, or a great substitute for a pool ball, when you're using a pool ball mask just like those gentlemen in the Pulp Fiction Movie.
> ...


Seems like an Sba move with the spam haha


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Sure does DC


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Choad cheese wax is actually really fuckin awesome. Only thing I use. I just gave my snowboard a Brazilian wax the other day.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Thought I would drop a few iron tips from my experience over the years.

-Don't buy an Iron with that Teflon coating crap on it. One you hit your edge a few times, it will start peeling and leave spots on your base.
-Try to find an iron with no steam holes
-Don't use the iron that comes with the hotel room... they don't like that very much.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

Just wanted to inform those who may be interested in self maintenance of Choad Cheese. Helping them out while helping you out. Five posts providing information to make this product accessible should not be considered spam. I may be new to this forum, but I'm not new to snowboarding and I know that I'd rather use a product manufactured in the USA rather than Bangladesh. 

Support handmade quality, not factories.


----------

